# Looking for trainning partner(s)



## dtigers2004 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi my names Peter, I'm 30 and live in Detroit proper.

I'm new here, so I am not sure if this is the best place for this thread, but I am looking for someone to train with in the Metro Detroit area.  Specifically in Gracie Jiu Jitsu or U.S. Army Combatives. I'd prefer current or prior service soldiers.  Thanks


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 29, 2007)

first welcome to the forum

2nd  how about telling us a little of your background in the martial arts


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 29, 2007)

Okay if you have the chance head over to : *Warrior Way* !

Harvey Berman is the best teacher in the area and he has lot's of highly talented BJJ guy's there.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 29, 2007)

First, welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Second, you might repeat your information about a training partner here - this thread is dedicated to people looking for training partners, and you would probably get a better response there - good luck!


----------



## dtigers2004 (Mar 30, 2007)

Great! Thank you very much everyone for the feedback.  

As for me I studied Tang Soo Do w/ Al Doorlag in Kalamazoo for around a year.  I spent 7 years in the National Guard as a grunt, learned some combatives there, which are heavily based on BJJ and I want to work primarily on that since I will be re-enlisting after I finish college.


----------

